# what different scales are the best



## grandmary (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a 10 pound scale and a tiny gram scale for making one or two oz test lotions and creams. I am looking for a good and good priced larger one for larger batches..I would like one that has oz, pounds, gram and mls if there is such a thing.........thanks, mary


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 10, 2018)

You won't find a scale that weighs in mL as that is a measurement of volume. 1 gram of water is the same as 1 mL but that doesn't ring true for any liquid other than pure water. I got a decent kitchen one off of Amazon but I know the one that many soapers use is this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VEKX35Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## grandmary (Nov 10, 2018)

That is what I thought. The one I have only goes up to 10 pounds and I would prefer one that goes at least to 20. Takes me to long to weigh out my oils because I am always having to get a different container. Thanks. I will look into that one.


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2018)

I use two scales.  One for the oils and larger weights because it only measure to the gram.  And a more delicate scale that measures to 0.1 gram.  The smaller one is the one I use for fragrance oils and micas in order to get a more accurate measure.  The larger scale is the same as the KD7000, rather than the KD8000 model linked by *steffamaire* above.  The KD7000 has a maximum weight of 7000 grams, whereas the KD8000 has a maximum weight of 8000 grams.  Only once have I gone over the 7000 grams while using my KD7000, so I feel fine not upgrading to a scale capable of handling more total weight.  I prefer not to have to lift much more than 15 pounds of oils at a time anyway.  To find a scale with accuracy to a single gram and hold a maximum of 20 pounds may run you a lot more money than the KD8000, so I'd suggest settling for the 17 pound maximum it provides.


----------



## grandmary (Nov 10, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> You won't find a scale that weighs in mL as that is a measurement of volume. 1 gram of water is the same as 1 mL but that doesn't ring true for any liquid other than pure water. I got a decent kitchen one off of Amazon but I know the one that many soapers use is this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VEKX35Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Thanks steffamarie. I ordered it..


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 10, 2018)

Hope you like it! I'm thinking about getting one for myself


----------

